# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Napoli: Ekzekutimi mafioz kapet nga kamerat e sigurisë

## puroshkodran



----------


## land

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnhDa-tw7AE


Nuk eshte ndonje gje e re,lufta camorriste ka filluar qe ne 2004 qekur scissionisti di Secondigliano,pra ata qe braktisen capon Paolo Di Lauro dhe filluan ti bejne lufte, dhe filloi e ashtuquajtura faida di scampia.
 Ne secondigliano(lagje) dhe scampia nuk mund te hyje dot me motor dhe me kasken vene ne koke(dhe kjo jo per te shkelur rregullat e qarkullimit per kokfortesi,por per tu qene i identifikueshem ne keto lagje)

----------


## Enii

wow nuk arrij ta konceptoj dot sa gjokftoht qe jan kur i bejne keto ..

----------


## Apollyon

Kto gjera ne napoli jan ber aq te zakonshme, sa tani sju bejn me pershtypje!

E tmerrshme..

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

Ka pas edhe nje teme tjeter ketu per kete lloj vrasje me duket. Eshte per te ardhur keq se cfare mentaliteti te kalbur kane italianet, te cilet i nenshtrohen fare lehte mafies.

----------


## dardajan

Prokura  e Napolit  ka  publikuar  nje video te  nje vrasje  qe eshte  filmuar  nga  telekamerat e  sigureses. Kjo  video  publikohet  me qellim  qe  te  marrin  informacion  per vrasesin  dhe ndihmesin e tij qe duken  ne video. Deri  tani  nuk  kane  arritur  ti  gjejne   por me  kete  publikim  ka  shum  mundesi  qe  ti  gjejne, megjithse  vrasesi  tani  o  eshte  fshehur o ka ikur, sidomos  pas  publikimit  te  vidios.
Shtypni  kete  adrese  dhe shikoni vidion  dhe  fotot.
2000 mij  euro  jepen  per ate  qe  do  japi  emrat  e tyre.
Vrasja  eshte  bere  ne  11 maj 2009
http://corrieredelmezzogiorno.corrie...32593080.shtml

----------


## PINK

Uee c'a kafshe ajo femra , si e kaperceu ashtu !

----------


## Apollyon

Do hapet akoma e njejta teme!?

----------


## goldian

po shqiptaret rrine urte atje apo perzihen dhe ata

----------


## tvsh

> po shqiptaret rrine urte atje apo perzihen dhe ata


ne napoli ka femra shqiptare qe jane sexy, bomba jane

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> po shqiptaret rrine urte atje apo perzihen dhe ata


shqiptaret jane bere qehallare te camorras,

lajne edhe hesapet per llogari te klaneve te ndryshme.

----------


## SaS

sa skandaloze per zotin !!! me vra robin ashtu edhe deshmitaret rrine e shikojne sikur me pas vra ndonje harabel !!! hajde itali hajde !!!

----------


## saura

> ne napoli ka femra shqiptare qe jane sexy, bomba jane




KUsh ta ka thene ty kete ?,Shume pak shqiptar jetojne ne jug ,ka ngel ndonje me familjen qe jane rregullu ,pagojne pak qera shtepie etj me shume ato me orgjine nga fshati qe punojne neper toka, jugu s'ka pune per vete ,ikin vete nga andej .
Shqiptaret jetojne ne qender dhe  veri me shume .

----------


## Kreksi

Napoli eshte një shtete ne vete, pothuajse nuk bene pjes ne itali, njerziy aty e ndiejn vehten mbret. Diten njerzit jane te hareshem mbi kuajt e tyre(mottorroat vespa) nga dy e tre persona,gati e tere familja hipur ne nje motociklet. Policet egzistojne por edhe nuk egzistojne, trotuaret jane te mbushura me njerez tere diten, te pa pune e me punë, rruget e shtruara me rrasat e medhaja te zeza qe ngjajne ne copa çymyri te thyera aty ktu nga pasojat e keqembajtjes. Fasadat  e pallateve jane te rjepura, thua se nuk jane ngjyrosur me shekuj qe nga koha e Skenderbeut, çdo gjë sillet mbrapsht  perpos levizjeve te makinave me shpejtesi te madhe qe leshojn tym  dhe ndotin ate troh ajer qe i ka mbetur ketij qyteti te mrekullueshem.
Vertete nje tursist vehtene  ndien ngushte dhe i vjen keqe se si nuk i doli askushi deri me sot zot kesaj perle qe ta rimekembi. Me se 30 vetura me zhurem u instaluan ate dite para bashkesije, prisnin ardhejen e Berluskonit, gjoja se ai ka vendosur ta rimekembi Napolin, ta sheroje nga mafija dhe ta pastroje nga mbeturinat, por mekushte qe te votohet per te...
Rrugeve te ngushta kaloja duke kapercyer mbi thase berllogu te shkyer qe ta ndalte frymen, ambienti i ndotur nuk te lejonte kohe as te hapesh çanteen per te nxjerrur aparatin fotografik per ti shkrepur nje foto, po edhe pa iamzhe behet, çme duhen imazhe te tilla te mjerueshme ? Ndryshe eshte kur te huajt vizitojne vendet tona shqiptare, nuk e di se ku i gjejne ato pika te zeza, mandej, si edhe nuk iu vie keq te mirren me imazhe te pa hieshme ?
Nuk mu duk interesante fare pra fotografimi i ketyre thasve me berllog, duke hecur rrugve te ngushta hasa para nje turme njerzish, gati 1000 persona pritnin jashte para nje restoranti, "Pizza Presidente" gjalleronte nga mbrenda po edhe jashtë.
Isha i lodhur dhe i uritur, thash, dua ta provoj edhe une kete pizzeria, nuk eshte budalal i tere ky popull qe pret me ore te tera per nje pizza 3 ero e gjysem, do e ngiej barkun edhe une, thash.
Me erdhi radha edhe mua, hyra mbrenda dhe prsnja porosin. Nje fotografi mbi mure i shkeputur nga nje cope gazette me beri  te ngritem dhe te shikoja me afer. "Ne kete pizzeria ka ardhur si kliant Bill Klinton, presidenti i shteteve te bashkuara te Amerikes ! nxora aparatin dhe u fotografova para afishes se Bill Klintonit, me erdhi pizza Napolitane e shoqeruar poashtu me nje shishe vërë, poashtu e quajtur "presidente" ku sipas te dhenave ishte nje vërë prodhim nga nje vneshtari ngjitur mu nga  shpati i Vezuvit, te dyja pra ishin eksplozive si vullkani, pzza nga furra e ndezur me dru qe ngjante ne vullkanin po edhe vëra e kuqe me shije te veçante, kuptova se Billi nuk ka ardhur koti ne kete pizzeria, e merioton edhe emrin....
Vizitova shume kisha, te gjitha te mbajtura ne gjenje te mirë, per çudi, ndoshta njerzit besimtar te forte japin me zemer  lekë te diellave per te permbushur paktin ndj perendis....

Vijova rrugen larte, ne maje te qytetit ne Kapo di monte ku shifej ne gjysem harku i tere gjiri i Napolit, ne te majte kah lindjalartë  rrinte si një luan kona vollkanike e Vezuvit, ne perendim, perball napolit vreja atje largë diku si e zhytur ne mjegull ishullin Kapri dhe me ne veri Ishija.

Ilium Novium, qyeti i Ri, keshtu quhej ne fillim, posa u themelua nga te mbijetuarit e Pompeiit, qyetit te mbulluar nga hiri i vullkanit te Vezuvit ne vitin 79 pas krishtit per te mbetur potthuajse i harruar deri ne shekullin e XVIII qe sot turistet nga e tere bota mahniten me kete site arkeologjike qe ka prezervuar duke iu falenderuar Vezuvit, nje thesar te mrekullueshem qe nga antikiteti.

----------


## goldian

po ne ndeshjet e serise A qe luhen ne napoli sa te veshtire e ka policia te vendose rregullin???
apo tifozat napolitan jane te qete
po pys se sja kam idene

----------


## Brari

kur fillon video  duket nji djal i gjate diku tek 1 80 e ca pran asaj frigorifer akullores.. me bluxhins e me adidase.. e me kmish te leshuar jasht pantollave qe iken majtas duke i kaluar prane njeriut qe behet viktime mbas pak..
nje pellumb po ecen ne trotuar.. pastaj ka shkeputje te videos.. dhe kemi po nje djal te gjat me bluxhins me adidase  qe hyn ne lokal nga e djathta.. por me nji xhup lekure tani e me kemish prap te dal jasht pantollave e me nji keps ne krye.. qe hyn ..ben sikur kerkon dicka e del e direkt qellon mbi te ngratin qe rri pran deres.. e iken kte radhe djathtas..
un mendoj se  eshte i njejti person  ai qe iken nga akullore-dollap-syndyku.. me ate qe hyn me von  e kryen vrasjen..ose jan dy persona patjeter ne lidhje per te kryer krimin..
ne shtatlartesi jan krejt njesoj.. dhe ne pantolla dhe ne ecje.. 

pra policia mund te identifikoje fare mire .. djaloshin  me kemish te bardh e bluxhins e patika.. qe largohet pasi ka qen nje cast pran dollap-akullores ne trotuar.. eme an te atij  mund te gjej  bashkpuntorin..

megjithate mund te jete dhe dritan dajti.. i cili sic tregon COLI.. paska vite qe kryen vrasje me pagese..

mos u cuditni..





shkenca e kriminalistikes e pranon se.. ska krim qe nuk zbulohet.. se ska kriminel qe nuk le gjurme..

----------


## Syte_e_Tigrit

Per te kuptuar Napolin ose italine,Lexoni GOMORRA-n,i Robero Seviliano-s,thote cdo gje shkoqur dhe mbase per shume veta gjera te pa imagjinuara dhe te pa njohura sigurisht.
Vrasje te tilla ne Napoli jane midis 140 deri 286 ne vit,gjithmone sipas librit GOMORRA.

----------


## zois1

> Per te kuptuar Napolin ose italine,Lexoni GOMORRA-n,i Robero Seviliano-s,thote cdo gje shkoqur dhe mbase per shume veta gjera te pa imagjinuara dhe te pa njohura sigurisht.
> Vrasje te tilla ne Napoli jane midis 140 deri 286 ne vit,gjithmone sipas librit GOMORRA.




Quhet Roberto Saviano .

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

_Mua me duket pak absurde per vet faktit se,cdo gje aty eshte mese e qet.Po te veresh gruan qe eshte pran tij,kur ky shtrihet pertok i qelluar nga nje pistolet pas koke,ajo me qetesin me te madhe,thjesht largohet duke ecur dhe jo duke vrapuar.

Atentatori,mese i qet me pistoleten ne dor largohet sikur eshte aktori kryesor me ndonje film dhe sapo ka mbaruar se vrari keqbersin!

Pershtypja e radhes eshte,nje burr qe kalon me femijen e vogel shume pran viktimes,sikur ai te jet ndonje qen i ngordhur!

_

----------


## maryp

napoli dhe jugu i italise eshte nje nder aspektet negative te italise, madje eshte negativiteti me i madh...nje xhungel ne mes te ashtuquajturit civilizim dhe democraci...

----------

